# Eclipse, Code durch Tastenkürzel einfügen?



## Fatal Error (19. Jun 2007)

Hi
Kann man im Eclipse ein tastenkürzel, durch welches dann zb "System.out.println();" im code eingefügt wird, definieren?
thx für antworten
mfg


----------



## The_S (19. Jun 2007)

Reicht es dir nicht "syso" zu tippen und anschließend leertaste + return zu drücken?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2007)

Die Dinger heißen Templates und syso ist eines der vordefinierten.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (19. Jun 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Reicht es dir nicht "syso" zu tippen und anschließend leertaste + return zu drücken?


Bzw. Strg + Leertaste. ;-)


----------



## The_S (19. Jun 2007)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Äh ... ja ... geistige Abwesendheit! Natürlich STRG + Space


----------



## Xclipse (19. Jun 2007)

Hi Fatal Error,

für die Küzel von "Systemfunktionen" => <Window/Preferences.../General/Key>  und "Content Assist" ist das was Du suchst.
Für die Kürzel von Codes => <Window/Preferences.../Java/Edit/Templates>


----------



## Fatal Error (19. Jun 2007)

das mit syso bzw syse oder sysi und strg + leertaste ist mir bekannt (forensuche).
wollte nur wissen ob es auch möglich ist, das ganze nur durch drücken von zb strg + u einfügen zu lassen.
aber da dies nicht möglich ist (schlussfolgerung aus euren antworten) muss ich mich wohl damit abfinden immer noch syso zu tippen...

thx für die antwortn...


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jun 2007)

ich habe mir dafür die Kombination qq angelegt (+ Strg _), geht schneller


----------



## byte (19. Jun 2007)

wer braucht schon sysouts in zeiten von debuggern und loggern :roll:


----------



## Rydl (19. Jun 2007)

log4j ftw


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wer braucht schon sysouts in zeiten von debuggern und loggern :roll:


Dann Debug mir mal ein mouseDragged vernünftig mit dem Debugger und das syso ist mit Sicherheit ein direkterer Weg als der logger  :wink:


----------



## Xclipse (20. Jun 2007)

Fatal Error hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das mit syso bzw syse oder sysi und strg + leertaste ist mir bekannt (forensuche).
> wollte nur wissen ob es auch möglich ist, das ganze nur durch drücken von zb strg + u einfügen zu lassen.
> aber da dies nicht möglich ist (schlussfolgerung aus euren antworten) muss ich mich wohl damit abfinden immer noch syso zu tippen...
> 
> thx für die antwortn...




Sorry!!! Aber ich verstehe Dein Problem nicht ganz  :bahnhof:   ... natürlich ist es möglich!!!!!!!!!  :!: 

Unter <Window/Preferences.../General/Key> und "Content Assist" änderst Du die Tastenkombination von "Strg + Space" auf zb. "Strg + u".

Und unter <Window/Preferences.../Java/Edit/Templates> änderst Du oder legst neuen Codekürzel an, z.B. sout für System.out.println(""); oder, oder, oder


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jun 2007)

du verstehst es wirklich nicht, also sag nicht dass es möglich ist 

gewünscht ist, dass für eine frei gewählte noch nicht belegt Kombi (z.B. Strg + U) direkt System.out.println() erscheint,
nicht dass die Strg + Space-Funktionalität umgelegt wird,
was sollte das für einen Sinn machen..

Templates wurde durchaus schon mal hier erwähnt


----------



## byte (20. Jun 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann Debug mir mal ein mouseDragged vernünftig mit dem Debugger und das syso ist mit Sicherheit ein direkterer Weg als der logger  :wink:



Nicht wenn der Logger auf die Konsole appendet wird.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jun 2007)

Für eine temporäre Debug Ausgabe während des Entwicklungsprozess brauche ich keinen Logger, auch keinen der auf die Konsole appendet.
Der Logger kommt später ins Spiel.


----------

